# Polishing Engine bay components



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm wanting to polish my inlet manifold and boost charge pipe on my Audi TT.

How would I go about doing this?

Any guides?









Photo of my previous Audi TT


----------



## Will1983 (Mar 12, 2008)

is it cast ali?

if so you need to sand down the casting marks with progressively finer grades of wet and dry. then purchase a buffing wheel and metal polish kit from the hardware shop and buff away until it shines..


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

yeh its cast ali.

How long would it take do you think to do... Someone I know has offered to do it for £150 for both the manifold and charge pipe, on an exchange basis.


----------



## denzilpc (May 13, 2008)

i would rip his hand off at that price! just did the rocker box covers from my v8 taking into account the cost of a desent bench grinder and polishing mops and polish plus about 5/7hours buffing."£150 is a bargin.


----------



## Will1983 (Mar 12, 2008)

well im in the process of doing the inlet manifold on our MX5 and its taken me about 2-3hours work so far, i estimate about the same again to get it finished..

if you do it on the car its worth it once its done, i certainly wouldn't pay anyone to do it.


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Heres a photo of what i'm wanting to achieve.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

As has been said above, it does take time,but good results can be acheived. get some wet & dry and then a polishing mop for the bench grinder, i acheived reasonable results on the rocker cover of my e30.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

as above, £150 is a good price, but if you have the grinder, mops and patience you could do it, but i think i paid £40 for a cheape grinder, £20/30 for a polishing kit, and never really polished that much, i do like doing heads of nuts and bolts if there off. slowly makes an improvement but i've not done anything big or complicated.

plain pipes and flat surfaces are easy though.



Allan


----------



## G60 VV (Jun 7, 2006)

I'd be tempted to go for the exchange, will look really good, a worth while touch:thumb:


----------



## rob10477 (Sep 23, 2008)

Id go for the exchange, i had a 4x4 cosworth for a while, polishing the engine compnents took an age, tbh the exchanges probably had a better finish as well


----------

